

Persistent, Stealthy, Remote-controlled Dedicated Hardware Malware [30c3] - j_s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck8bIjAUJgE

======
j_s
HN-er cfrantz2 mentioned this talk on today's discussion of the 'Secrets of
Intel Management Engine' explaining that it has been cracked:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8815765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8815765)

The detailed overview of the presentation can be found here:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5380.html](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5380.html)

